# Esperienze paranormali ...



## stellacadente (18 Aprile 2012)

Ciao a tutti! è incredibile come ultimamente mi capita spesso di sentir parlare persone che dicono di aver avuto esperienze che definire "strane" è poco, tipo vedere "qualcuno" in casa:unhappy:.......a qualcuno di voi è mai capitato qualcosa di inspiegabile? a me fin'ora per fortuna no...ma se dovesse capitare spero di trovarmi in salotto qualche pezzo grosso del passato....magari Freud...visto mai che mi risolve tutta una serie di problemi!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (18 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! è incredibile come ultimamente mi capita spesso di sentir parlare persone che dicono di aver avuto esperienze che definire "strane" è poco, tipo vedere "qualcuno" in casa:unhappy:.......a qualcuno di voi è mai capitato qualcosa di inspiegabile? a me fin'ora per fortuna no...ma se dovesse capitare spero di trovarmi in salotto qualche pezzo grosso del passato....magari Freud...visto mai che mi risolve tutta una serie di problemi!!!! :mrgreen:


A me l'unica cosa che è capitata è di fare sogni premonitori.

Il caso più eclatante (e ultimo) è stato mentre ero incinta del mio secondo figlio.
Sognai una mia ex collega con cui avevo lavorato un anno (che non vedevo e non sentivo da circa tre-quattro anni). Sognai che era incinta di una bambina ed era raggiante e il sogno mi stupì molto, prima di tutto perchè questa tizia era davvero insignificante per me. E poi perchè nella realtà aveva già due figli grandi, di cui uno adolescente, e non aveva mai manifestato il desiderio di fare altri figli, anzi.

Qualche settimana dopo il sogno mi telefonò una nostra comune collega con cui ogni tanto continuavo a sentirmi. Quando le raccontai del sogno che avevo fatto, quasi ridendo, lei mi disse un po' stupita che la nostra collega aveva un ritardo nel ciclo proprio in quei giorni. Qualche mese dopo seppi che non solo era davvero incinta, ma che aspettava una bimba, che poi è nata. E per un po' di tempo mi sono pure sentita dare della strega


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! è incredibile come ultimamente mi capita spesso di sentir parlare persone che dicono di aver avuto esperienze che definire "strane" è poco, tipo vedere "qualcuno" in casa:unhappy:.......a qualcuno di voi è mai capitato qualcosa di inspiegabile? a me fin'ora per fortuna no...ma se dovesse capitare spero di trovarmi in salotto qualche pezzo grosso del passato....magari Freud...visto mai che mi risolve tutta una serie di problemi!!!! :mrgreen:



Sì, ho avuto un anno fa un'esperienza paranormale: sul tavolino di fronte al mio divano ha cominciato a girare su se stesso un vassoio tondo di vetro contenente dei petali di fiori essiccati. Ha girato diverse volte, e io so chi è.

Per me sono cose normali perché mi sono sempre interessata a questi fenomeni, quindi so per certo che esistono.
Inoltre, come Sole, ho delle premonizioni che a me non vengono dai sogni, ma dalla mia stessa mente.
E' "un'eredità" della mamma e il mio psicologo ne è a conoscenza.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2012)

io non ci credo....


----------



## scrittore (19 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ci credo....


io ci spero...


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! è incredibile come ultimamente mi capita spesso di sentir parlare persone che dicono di aver avuto esperienze che definire "strane" è poco, tipo vedere "qualcuno" in casa:unhappy:.......a qualcuno di voi è mai capitato qualcosa di inspiegabile? a me fin'ora per fortuna no...ma se dovesse capitare spero di trovarmi in salotto qualche pezzo grosso del passato....magari Freud...visto mai che mi risolve tutta una serie di problemi!!!! :mrgreen:


Io ho visto l'Inter fare il triplete.... :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho visto l'Inter fare il triplete.... :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho visto l'Inter fare il triplete.... :unhappy:





Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:




...lo immaginavo che venivano derise queste cose!
Chi le teme ci scherza su.
Forse è meglio chiudere il 3d perché sono argomenti da addetti ai lavori.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Aprile 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> io ci spero...


A ME SPAVENTA....
e ci credo....
mi è solo capitato di fare qualche sogno premonitore...
e qualche volta di avvertire una presenza...una presenza buona credo perchè mi ha aiutata..non vi so spiegare come ma mi ha fatto capire in passato alcune cose...


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lo immaginavo che venivano derise queste cose!
> *Chi le teme ci scherza su.
> *Forse è meglio chiudere il 3d perché sono argomenti da addetti ai lavori.


io non le temo...semplicemente non ci credo....non serve chiudere,....io tolgo il disturbo!


----------



## Annuccia (19 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ho avuto un anno fa un'esperienza paranormale: sul tavolino di fronte al mio divano ha cominciato a girare su se stesso un vassoio tondo di vetro contenente dei petali di fiori essiccati. Ha girato diverse volte, e io so chi è.
> 
> Per me sono cose normali perché mi sono sempre interessata a questi fenomeni, quindi so per certo che esistono.
> Inoltre, come Sole, ho delle premonizioni che a me non vengono dai sogni, ma dalla mia stessa mente.
> E' "un'eredità" della mamma e il mio psicologo ne è a conoscenza.



ho la pelle d'oca brrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> A ME SPAVENTA....
> e ci credo....
> mi è solo capitato di fare qualche sogno premonitore...
> e qualche volta di avvertire una presenza...una presenza buona credo perchè mi ha aiutata..non vi so spiegare come ma mi ha fatto capire in passato alcune cose...





Annuccia ha detto:


> ho la pelle d'oca brrrrrrrrrrrrr




Nooooo, non devi averla!
Noi tutti abbiamo delle potenzialità inespresse, poi ci sono le persone che hanno questo dono più spiccato e spontaneo, ma fa sempre parte di noi, quindi non deve spaventare per niente!
Quando avverti una presenza abbi gioia nel percepirla, hai capito che è una presenza amica, quindi non può che aiutarti.
Disponiti al meglio per aprire un canale di contatto, e ricorda che la vita non termina mai, ma si sposta in un'altra dimensione parallela alla nostra.


----------



## Annuccia (19 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nooooo, non devi averla!
> Noi tutti abbiamo delle potenzialità inespresse, poi ci sono le persone che hanno questo dono più spiccato e spontaneo, ma fa sempre parte di noi, quindi non deve spaventare per niente!
> Quando avverti una presenza abbi gioia nel percepirla, hai capito che è una presenza amica, quindi non può che aiutarti.
> Disponiti al meglio per aprire un canale di contatto, e ricorda che la vita non termina mai, ma si sposta in un'altra dimensione parallela alla nostra.


DOPPIO BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
e..senti..a me accade anche un'altra cosa stranissima che spero di riuscire a spiegare...
oltre ad aver avvertito qualcosa o qualcuno...che quasi quasi mi suggeriva..mi dava indizi...ma poi non si è fatta piu sentire..
alle volte mi accade che...alla sera..o nei moment di quiete davanti alla tv...mi chiedo dov'è una persona..o meglio
la sera quando siamo a letto di solito faccio una preghierina per mia fiflia e mio marito che sono la mia famiglia....guardo lei che dorme..guardo lui e poggio la testa sul cuscino..una sorta di rito..alle volte ho la senzazione di "essermi dimenticata"di qualcuno...e spesso è così forse che quasi quasi mi chiedo ma dov'è????un nome non lo ha...come se mi fossi dimenticata di dargli da mangiare metterlo a letto...perchè questa persona è piccola...un bambino/bambina...credo...e lo suppongo dalla mia ansia preoccupazione che provo quando ho l'impressione di essermene dimenticata...quell'ansia che una mamma prova per il figlio...
spero tu abbia capito è molto complicato e non riesco a spiegarlo piu chiaro di cosi


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> DOPPIO BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> e..senti..a me accade anche un'altra cosa stranissima che spero di riuscire a spiegare...
> oltre ad aver avvertito qualcosa o qualcuno...che quasi quasi mi suggeriva..mi dava indizi...ma poi non si è fatta piu sentire..
> alle volte mi accade che...alla sera..o nei moment di quiete davanti alla tv...mi chiedo dov'è una persona..o meglio
> ...



Sì, credo di aver capito...solo tu puoi dare a questo qualcuno un'identità, cercandolo tra le persone della famiglia, del tuo ambiente, fra i tuoi antenati...ho subito pensato ad un figlio mai nato (scusa, ma ho azzardato) magari di familiari a te vicini.
C'è sempre una spiegazione, va "solo" cercata, se uno vuole.


----------



## Cattivik (19 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non le temo...semplicemente non ci credo....non serve chiudere,....io tolgo il disturbo!


Sottoscrivo.... la penso proprio come te!

Cattivik


----------



## Annuccia (19 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, credo di aver capito...solo tu puoi dare a questo qualcuno un'identità, cercandolo tra le persone della famiglia, del tuo ambiente, fra i tuoi antenati...ho subito pensato ad un *figlio mai nato *(scusa, ma ho azzardato) magari di familiari a te vicini.
> C'è sempre una spiegazione, va "solo" cercata, se uno vuole.


anche io ho pensato a questo...
anche perchè...prima che io restassi incinta...il mese prima esattamente(pelle d'oca al max)
in piena notte vidi o sognai...(credo sognai anche se stavolta non mi accorsi della diff)un ragazzino...poteva avere 9 10 anni al max....biondo bello come il sole..mi sveglia mi tende la mano e mi dice..vieni con me...io volgo lo sguardo verso mio marito che stava dormendo e vado...mi porta in una specie di paradiso credo..dove c'erano tantissimo bambini...io cercavo un figlio in quel periodo...a dire il vero lo cercavamo da quasi 2 anni..ma non arrivava...io al bimbo gli dissi.."perchè mi hai portata qui....???non credi io stia soffrendo abbastanza..??vedere tutte queste creature secondo te non mi fa male???..e mentre parlo..giuro..è vero...ti prego credimi...(sono commossa metre scrivo)una bimbetta mi tira il pantalone del pigiama...e mi dice "mamma che aspetti a farmi venire giu???io piansi piansi tanto...lei mi disse non preoccuparti..sai io ho voglia di stare con te perchè i bimbi che sono qui tra un po se ne vanno e rimango sola...i bimbi in questione erano 2 maschietti figli di due amiche mie che tra qualche mese sarebbero nati(2 maschi...le mamme ancora non conoscevano il sesso...)..prima di andare via pero chiesi a questa bimba...che ho dimenticato di dire..ugugale uguale a mia figlia com'è ora..le stesse espressioni..tutto...le chiedochi è quel bambino...leo risponde..."mio fratello"...
io sono rimasta incinta il mese stesso fu una sorpresa...credevo fosse un mascio..perche il bimbo era piu grande...e invece è nata lei....la mia vita..ma continuo a pensare a quel bimbo..che sia lui quella presenza...???


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...lo immaginavo che venivano derise queste cose!
> Chi le teme ci scherza su.
> Forse è meglio chiudere il 3d perché sono argomenti da addetti ai lavori.


Ma perchè chiudere?

Scherzi a parte, le mie esperienze sono alquanto limitate. 

Diciamo che una sera ho letteralmente visto un UFO con mia moglie (unidentified flying object) e mi è capitato qualche volta di avere sogni premonitori.

Fantasmi e simili nulla di nulla, anche se da piccolo li andavo a cercare in soffitta..

Credo nella pranoterapia (provata sulla mia pelle per parecchio tempo, la tizia sapeva pure dirmi cosa avevo mangiato la sera prima... pazzesco), ma non c'è nulla di paranormale in questo.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! è incredibile come ultimamente mi capita spesso di sentir parlare persone che dicono di aver avuto esperienze che definire "strane" è poco, tipo vedere "qualcuno" in casa:unhappy:.......a qualcuno di voi è mai capitato qualcosa di inspiegabile? a me fin'ora per fortuna no...ma se dovesse capitare spero di trovarmi in salotto qualche pezzo grosso del passato....magari Freud...visto mai che mi risolve tutta una serie di problemi!!!! :mrgreen:



luglio 2011 arrivo a casa..sono solo moglie e figli al mare,mi cambio,scendo le scale e vado in cucina,a prepararmi qualcosa per ilpranzo..intanto che metto su l'acqua per la pasta,mi scappa un sorriso sto per voltarmi e dire ..ciao G.(il nome di mio figlio..).poi penso cazzo..ma sono da solo non puo'essere.Invece era...non so che cosa..ma qualcosa e'passato davanti alla porta della cucina..

esistono eccome..scherzateci poco..non e'salutare


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> luglio 2011 arrivo a casa..sono solo moglie e figli al mare,mi cambio,scendo le scale e vado in cucina,a prepararmi qualcosa per ilpranzo..intanto che metto su l'acqua per la pasta,mi scappa un sorriso sto per voltarmi e dire ..ciao G.(il nome di mio figlio..).poi penso cazzo..ma sono da solo non puo'essere.Invece era...non so che cosa..ma qualcosa e'passato davanti alla porta della cucina..
> 
> esistono eccome..scherzateci poco..non e'salutare


Vabbè anche se esistono che te cambia a te, mica te li puoi trombare i fantasmi! :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (19 Aprile 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè anche se esistono che te cambia a te, mica te li puoi trombare i fantasmi! :rotfl:


pur non condividendo a pieno lo stile di vita di lothar..perdomani ma questa non ci sta prorpio....


----------



## Kid (19 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> pur non condividendo a pieno lo stile di vita di lothar..perdomani ma questa non ci sta prorpio....



Dici che urto la sua sensibilità con una battuta?


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

è un argomento affascinante.
di base sono una scettica che spera sempre di essere smentita e credo senz'altro che la nostra mente abbia capacità non sfruttate


----------



## lothar57 (19 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un argomento affascinante.
> di base sono una scettica che spera sempre di essere smentita e credo senz'altro che la nostra mente abbia capacità non sfruttate


per quel che valga il piattino correre per il tavolo l'ho visto bene..e'nessuno lo muoveva...nei dintoni di casa nostra,e al mio paese ci furono durissimi combattimenti,gli''spiriti''che arrivavano spesso ''parlavano''in tedesco


mia sorella ha assistito 40anni fa'a vera seduta spiritica..non ha dormito per mesi..e guarda che tanto per capirci..e piu'tosta di me.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

il guaio è che per una persona seria, che effettivamente studia e ricerca nell'ambito del paranormale...ce ne sono centinaia che non sono altro che cialtroni e maghetti da strapazzo , truffatori di poveri ingenui


----------



## lothar57 (19 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il guaio è che per una persona seria, che effettivamente studia e ricerca nell'ambito del paranormale...ce ne sono centinaia che non sono altro che cialtroni e maghetti da strapazzo , truffatori di poveri ingenui



vero Minerva a quei tempi qui'viveva il Prof.Inardi..quello che a rischiatutto vinceva sempre...mio sorella lo conosceva bene..e mi racconto cose da capelli bianchi.All'istante


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Aprile 2012)

io _sono _paranormale


----------



## exStermy (19 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Nooooo, non devi averla!
> Noi tutti abbiamo delle potenzialità inespresse, poi ci sono le persone che hanno questo dono più spiccato e spontaneo, ma fa sempre parte di noi, quindi non deve spaventare per niente!
> Quando avverti una presenza abbi gioia nel percepirla, hai capito che è una presenza amica, quindi non può che aiutarti.
> Disponiti al meglio per aprire un canale di contatto, e ricorda che la vita non termina mai, ma si sposta in un'altra dimensione parallela alla nostra.


so' 40 anni che James Randi ha posto un premio di 1 mijone di dollari a che faceva esperimenti davanti a lui ed il mijone sta ancora la'..

dile'...


----------



## exStermy (19 Aprile 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè anche se esistono che te cambia a te, mica te li puoi trombare i fantasmi! :rotfl:


ahahahahahahaah

spettacolare....

ahahahahahah


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2012)

l'unico fenomeno paranormale al quale ho assistito è stato la sparizione della piscina dal mio terrazzo
in pratica sono salita a settembre per ritirarla e non c'era più!
preciso che c'era ancora un po' d'acqua dentro, che ho guardato giù in strada e nel giardino del vicino, niente di niente
sarà stata rapita dagli alieni, altrimenti non so proprio


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche io ho pensato a questo...
> anche perchè...prima che io restassi incinta...il mese prima esattamente(pelle d'oca al max)
> in piena notte vidi o sognai...(credo sognai anche se stavolta non mi accorsi della diff)un ragazzino...poteva avere 9 10 anni al max....biondo bello come il sole..mi sveglia mi tende la mano e mi dice..vieni con me...io volgo lo sguardo verso mio marito che stava dormendo e vado...mi porta in una specie di paradiso credo..dove c'erano tantissimo bambini...io cercavo un figlio in quel periodo...a dire il vero lo cercavamo da quasi 2 anni..ma non arrivava...io al bimbo gli dissi.."perchè mi hai portata qui....???non credi io stia soffrendo abbastanza..??vedere tutte queste creature secondo te non mi fa male???..e mentre parlo..giuro..è vero...ti prego credimi...(sono commossa metre scrivo)una bimbetta mi tira il pantalone del pigiama...e mi dice "mamma che aspetti a farmi venire giu???io piansi piansi tanto...lei mi disse non preoccuparti..sai io ho voglia di stare con te perchè i bimbi che sono qui tra un po se ne vanno e rimango sola...i bimbi in questione erano 2 maschietti figli di due amiche mie che tra qualche mese sarebbero nati(2 maschi...le mamme ancora non conoscevano il sesso...)..prima di andare via pero chiesi a questa bimba...che ho dimenticato di dire..ugugale uguale a mia figlia com'è ora..le stesse espressioni..tutto...le chiedochi è quel bambino...leo risponde..."mio fratello"...
> io sono rimasta incinta il mese stesso fu una sorpresa...credevo fosse un mascio..perche il bimbo era piu grande...e invece è nata lei....la mia vita..ma continuo a pensare a quel bimbo..che sia lui quella presenza...???



...ma ci credo, non preoccuparti: è una visione o sogno, non ha importanza la forma, che hai vissuto in prima persona, perché non dovrei crederti?
E poi tutte le sensazioni che ancora ora provi...
Ma quel bimbo chi potrebbe essere? Un fratello gemello non nato...?


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> l'unico fenomeno paranormale al quale ho assistito è stato la sparizione della piscina dal mio terrazzo
> in pratica sono salita a settembre per ritirarla e non c'era più!
> preciso che c'era ancora un po' d'acqua dentro, che ho guardato giù in strada e nel giardino del vicino, niente di niente
> sarà stata rapita dagli alieni, altrimenti non so proprio


sarà volata in aria


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà volata in aria



no, c'era l'acqua dentro e abito in città


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè chiudere?
> 
> Scherzi a parte, le mie esperienze sono alquanto limitate.
> 
> ...



No, non c'è nulla di paranormale, sono nostre potenzialità.
Anche stabilire dei contatti col nostro mondo parallelo è una prerogativa di tutti, a livello teorico dovremmo essere in grado più o meno tutti, ciò che ostacola è comunque lo scetticismo.

A me interessa poco se chi mi sta accanto fatica a credermi, capisco perfettamente che non essendoci stato di persona nessuno ad assistere al fenomeno riesca difficile farlo.
Ma io l'ho vissuto, quindi so che è successo.
E mi basta.


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, c'era l'acqua dentro e abito in città


dipende quanta acqua era rimasta  e quanto vento ...
una volta arrivata giù qualcuno l'ha presa


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende quanta acqua era rimasta e quanto vento ...
> una volta arrivata giù qualcuno l'ha presa


:yes:


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende quanta acqua era rimasta  e quanto vento ...
> una volta arrivata giù qualcuno l'ha presa



sì sono cose che mi sono chiesta anch'io, ma l'acqua c'era e pesa parecchio, il vento che sbalza una piscina con dentro l'acqua dal parapetto, la butta in strada e passa qualcuno e se la piglia, mi pare alquanto strano
bo?


----------



## Nameless (19 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> l'unico fenomeno paranormale al quale ho assistito è stato la sparizione della piscina dal mio terrazzo
> in pratica sono salita a settembre per ritirarla e non c'era più!
> preciso che c'era ancora un po' d'acqua dentro, che ho guardato giù in strada e nel giardino del vicino, niente di niente
> sarà stata rapita dagli alieni, altrimenti non so proprio


bwahahahahahaha
mi sto sbellicando dalle risateeee ahahahahaha


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche io ho pensato a questo...
> anche perchè...prima che io restassi incinta...il mese prima esattamente(pelle d'oca al max)
> in piena notte vidi o sognai...(credo sognai anche se stavolta non mi accorsi della diff)un ragazzino...poteva avere 9 10 anni al max....biondo bello come il sole..mi sveglia mi tende la mano e mi dice..vieni con me...io volgo lo sguardo verso mio marito che stava dormendo e vado...mi porta in una specie di paradiso credo..dove c'erano tantissimo bambini...io cercavo un figlio in quel periodo...a dire il vero lo cercavamo da quasi 2 anni..ma non arrivava...io al bimbo gli dissi.."perchè mi hai portata qui....???non credi io stia soffrendo abbastanza..??vedere tutte queste creature secondo te non mi fa male???..e mentre parlo..giuro..è vero...ti prego credimi...(sono commossa metre scrivo)una bimbetta mi tira il pantalone del pigiama...e mi dice "mamma che aspetti a farmi venire giu???io piansi piansi tanto...lei mi disse non preoccuparti..sai io ho voglia di stare con te perchè i bimbi che sono qui tra un po se ne vanno e rimango sola...i bimbi in questione erano 2 maschietti figli di due amiche mie che tra qualche mese sarebbero nati(2 maschi...le mamme ancora non conoscevano il sesso...)..prima di andare via pero chiesi a questa bimba...che ho dimenticato di dire..ugugale uguale a mia figlia com'è ora..le stesse espressioni..tutto...le chiedochi è quel bambino...leo risponde..."mio fratello"...
> io sono rimasta incinta il mese stesso fu una sorpresa...credevo fosse un mascio..perche il bimbo era piu grande...e invece è nata lei....la mia vita..ma continuo a pensare a quel bimbo..che sia lui quella presenza...???


Sembra quasi tu abbia fatto visita alla stanza del Guf...

E menomale che i bambini che hai visto erano tanti!


----------



## exStermy (19 Aprile 2012)

Io sono scettico nonostante ci successe sta roba, quando avevo 11-12anni:

un bel giorno fummo chiamati da una mia cugina che ci avviso’ che mio nonno ultra novantenne era in coma.Quando arrivammo il medico stava terminando un’altra visita ed accerto’ che si stava spegnendo per cause naturali.Dopo due giorni di coma, la notte ale 2 si sveglio’ come se niente fosse chiedendo il caffe’ come sia abitudine e comicio’ a dire: “Maro’ che fatica, chi ti lascia e chi ti prende…….devi dare conto di tutto….”

Mio zio scappo’ e fu ritrovato in Canada dopo sei mesi…ahahahahahah mentre mio padre comincio’ a fargli qualche domanda…..

Altro giro…..“la strada e’ lunga e buia ma con una luce alla fine”….

Vabbe’ l’arteriosclerosi galoppante gia’ ce l’aveva….

Altro giro….vedeva i nostri parenti morti vicino ai vivi e li nominava….vicino a mia madre vedeva mia nonna perche’ era molto legata…

Altro giro….”che fatica avere un giorno di permesso…e non lo danno a tutti!”…ari-boh?

Ad altre domande non risponde dicendo che aveva parlato abbastanza e non poteva piu’….

Se vabbe’ e annamo…quindi nel vedere che tutto il giorno seguente continuava ad essere normale, mio padre gli comunico’ che ce ne ritornavamo a casa, non abitando a Bari all’epoca, e perche’ io e mia sorella  dovevamo ritornare a sqquola…al che mio nonno fa’….

“ah te ne vai?, ma tanto domani ritornerai!”…

Vabbe’ ciao ciao….il giorno dopo ci richiamo’ mia cugina avvisandoci che era morto….

Ma io so’ scettico istess…comunque….


ALLEGRIAAAAAA!!!

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì sono cose che mi sono chiesta anch'io, ma l'acqua c'era e pesa parecchio, il vento che sbalza una piscina con dentro l'acqua dal parapetto, la butta in strada e passa qualcuno e se la piglia, mi pare alquanto strano
> bo?


a parte che 1 litro d'acqua pesa esattamente 1 kg. puo' dipendere dalla forma della piscina e dalla grandezza totale...

magari il vento all'inizio la spostava soltanto e strisciando si sara' bucata su qualche sporgenza o sassolino e poi vuota sara volata via...

dubito per colpa degli alieni o che sia scappata perche' la trattavate male...

ahahahah


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2012)

non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere
:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (19 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> non capisco cosa ci sia da ridere
> :rotfl:


stanotte te manno mi' nonno...


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> stanotte te manno mi' nonno...



sa dov'è finita la mia piscina?:smile:


----------



## exStermy (19 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> sa dov'è finita la mia piscina?:smile:


m'ha mannato un messaggio mi' nonno, leggi bene...

"C'hai scassat' o' cazz'!"

aahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> m'ha mannato un messaggio mi' nonno, leggi bene...
> 
> "C'hai scassat' o' cazz'!"
> 
> aahahahahahah


ecco da chi hai preso
:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> sa dov'è finita la mia piscina?:smile:


RICOMPRALA!


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> m'ha mannato un messaggio mi' nonno, leggi bene...
> 
> "C'hai scassat' o' cazz'!"
> 
> aahahahahahah



ma se prima avevi detto che s'era scassata la piscina!
decidetevi te e tu nonno!


----------



## free (19 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> RICOMPRALA!



brava, e se quella torna?:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io sono scettico nonostante ci successe sta roba, quando avevo 11-12anni:
> 
> un bel giorno fummo chiamati da una mia cugina che ci avviso’ che mio nonno ultra novantenne era in coma.Quando arrivammo il medico stava terminando un’altra visita ed accerto’ che si stava spegnendo per cause naturali.Dopo due giorni di coma, la notte ale 2 si sveglio’ come se niente fosse chiedendo il caffe’ come sia abitudine e comicio’ a dire: “Maro’ che fatica, chi ti lascia e chi ti prende…….devi dare conto di tutto….”
> 
> ...



...però ammetterai che la cosa ti ha lasciato un pochino di stucco...vero Stermì?


----------



## Quinty (19 Aprile 2012)

Io ho avuto un sacco di visioni da giovane ma ero sotto l'effetto di sostanze allucinogene piuttosto pesanti


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2012)

Quinty ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un sacco di visioni da giovane ma ero sotto l'effetto di sostanze allucinogene piuttosto pesanti



...e allora di paranormale c'era proprio pochino, non trovi?


----------



## Minerva (19 Aprile 2012)

Quinty ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un sacco di visioni da giovane ma ero sotto l'effetto di sostanze allucinogene piuttosto pesanti


quando vedo il notificatore di equitalia mi appare sant'anna con gli angeli


----------



## exStermy (19 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...però ammetterai che la cosa ti ha lasciato un pochino di stucco...vero Stermì?


ma all'epoca ero giovine ed inesperto...

comunque tutti quelli che hanno avuto esperienze di premorte dicono la stessa cosa del tunnel con la luce in fondo....

so' alterazioni chimiche che avvengono nella neuro con il coma...

non c'e' niente, Dile'...

me dispias'...


----------



## Tubarao (19 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora di paranormale c'era proprio pochino, non trovi?


Potrebbe essere esattamente il contrario invece.


----------



## Konrad (19 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando vedo il notificatore di equitalia mi appare sant'anna con gli angeli


A me in quel caso non appaiono... nonostante li chiami. Oh se li chiamo...


----------



## Diletta (19 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma all'epoca ero giovine ed inesperto...
> 
> comunque tutti quelli che hanno avuto esperienze di premorte dicono la stessa cosa del tunnel con la luce in fondo....
> 
> ...





Ma se ci pensi bene: è logico che tutti dicano la stessa cosa...se è così l'altra dimensione è così per tutti!
Come vedi: può valere tutto e il contrario di tutto.

Non ti dispiacere per me, io non ho bisogno di nessuna convinzione perché ho pochi dubbi in proposito, ma proprio pochi...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se ci pensi bene: è logico che tutti dicano la stessa cosa...se è così l'altra dimensione è così per tutti!
> Come vedi: può valere tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> 
> Non ti dispiacere per me, io non ho bisogno di nessuna convinzione perché ho pochi dubbi in proposito, ma proprio pochi...


Ma dei...che poi magari ha la casa piena di amuleti


----------



## exStermy (19 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dei...che poi magari ha la casa piena di amuleti


grazie a dio non abbiamo manco un crocifisso appeso...

abbiamo solo un piccolo padre pio come ricordo della puglia...

e baaaaaaaasta...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (19 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se ci pensi bene: è logico che tutti dicano la stessa cosa...se è così l'altra dimensione è così per tutti!
> Come vedi: può valere tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> 
> Non ti dispiacere per me, io non ho bisogno di nessuna convinzione perché ho pochi dubbi in proposito, ma proprio pochi...


Dile' se ci fosse l'aldila' con qualcuno che ti cazzia e te fa brusa' pe' l'eternita', secondo te i magnaccioni del vaticano si comporterebbero cosi'?...

cosi' timorati di dio?

ahahahahah

non insistere...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> grazie a dio non abbiamo manco un crocifisso appeso...
> 
> abbiamo solo un piccolo padre pio come ricordo della puglia...
> 
> ...


Lo sai vero che è lui...che ripara i tuoi peccati no?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' se ci fosse l'aldila' con qualcuno che ti cazzia e te fa brusa' pe' l'eternita', secondo te i magnaccioni del vaticano si comporterebbero cosi'?...
> 
> cosi' timorati di dio?
> 
> ...


Sai che molte persone così certe che non ci sia l'aldilà...si disperano enormemente quando è ora di andarsene?

Me l'ha fatto notare chi lavora con i terminali...
C'è una sorta di differenza nell'affrontare il grande passo, tra chi crede e chi no...

A me piace enormemente questa cosa...

Muoio e finalmente torno a casa, dopo aver trascorso questo tempo che mi è stato dato di vivere...

Se non ci fosse l'aldilà...scusami...ma io non trovo nessun fottutissimo motivo per vivere...

Troppa fatica eh?

Poi Stermy...che cosa mi terrà su questo mondo quando non avrò più interesse per certe cose eh?


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che molte persone così certe che non ci sia l'aldilà...si disperano enormemente quando è ora di andarsene?
> 
> Me l'ha fatto notare chi lavora con i terminali...
> C'è una sorta di differenza nell'affrontare il grande passo, tra chi crede e chi no...
> ...


e perchè scusa? io mi godo la vita giorno dopo giorno finchè ci sarà....


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2012)

io non trovo il motivo per morire:unhappy:


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e perchè scusa? io mi godo la vita giorno dopo giorno finchè ci sarà....



E infatti è giusto: la vita è fatta per essere assaporata e non per essere vissuta invano, sapendo che è una piccola parentesi rispetto alla vita che ci sarà dopo.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti è giusto: la vita è fatta per essere assaporata e non per essere vissuta invano, *sapendo che è una piccola parentesi rispetto alla vita che ci sarà dopo*.


il neretto dipende dai punti di vista però.....


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che molte persone così certe che non ci sia l'aldilà...si disperano enormemente quando è ora di andarsene?
> 
> Me l'ha fatto notare chi lavora con i terminali...
> C'è una sorta di differenza nell'affrontare il grande passo, tra chi crede e chi no...
> ...



Anche a me piace enormemente...è così rassicurante!


----------



## exStermy (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo sai vero che è lui...che ripara i tuoi peccati no?


lui chi?..il truffatore di san giovanni rotondo?


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' se ci fosse l'aldila' con qualcuno che ti cazzia e te fa brusa' pe' l'eternita', secondo te i magnaccioni del vaticano si comporterebbero cosi'?...
> 
> cosi' timorati di dio?
> 
> ...




...ma forse loro pensano di avere un passaporto speciale che li faccia entrare a pieno titolo nel Regno e non si rendono conto di essere come quei farisei che tanto criticava il Figlio dell'Uomo.

E comunque non sta né a me né a te giudicare il loro operato, vedrai che lo farà qualcun'Altro.


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il neretto dipende dai punti di vista però.....



Certo Simy, direi piuttosto che è una questione di fede...


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo Simy, direi piuttosto che è una questione di fede...


appunto ma tocchiamo un argomento molto particolare...


----------



## ciliegina (20 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> A ME SPAVENTA....
> e ci credo....
> mi è solo capitato di fare qualche sogno premonitore...
> e qualche volta di avvertire una presenza...una presenza buona credo perchè mi ha aiutata..non vi so spiegare come ma mi ha fatto capire in passato alcune cose...


Per me è stata la stessa cosa. So che è mia nonna.


----------



## exStermy (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che molte persone così certe che non ci sia l'aldilà...si disperano enormemente quando è ora di andarsene?
> 
> Me l'ha fatto notare chi lavora con i terminali...
> C'è una sorta di differenza nell'affrontare il grande passo, tra chi crede e chi no...
> ...


Purtroppo la fragilita' della neuro ha bisogno di una stampella e quella roba assolve al tuo compito visto che tu in questo sei ancora ai bisogni del medioevo...

Se fossi dio comunque, i convertiti dell'ultima ora che in vita mi hanno sempre schifato e mi si avvicinano solo quando stanno male e mi pregano di risparmiargli le sofferenze, li lascerei per l'eternita' a soffrire quaggiu' altro che palle...

che poi gia' te l'ho detto ma lo ripeto ben volentieri anche per la mistica Diletta...ahahahah....

le vostre sofferenze ed i vostri guai....malattie etc. sono dei doni di dio per mettervi alla prova...

percio' quando state male perche' vi curate?

dovete ripercorrere il calvario di Gesu' se volete con la redenzione entrare in grazia di dio dopo...

pero' sto concetto non vi entra nella capoccia e fate pure come cazzo ve pare...

siete solo ridicoli con la vostra fede pret a porter...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2012)

*Ah*

Io non riesco a trovare risposte convincenti a certe domande sulla vita e la morte...!Quindi ho deciso di farmi trasportare dal vento...dalle onde...godermi il sole....la pioggia.....mi lascio rapire dalla vita ogni giorno....poi quando il viaggio avrà fine si vedrà.....!Per adesso son troppo impegnato a gestir gli enormi cazzi che pericolosamente ballano alle mie spalle ogni santissimo giorno.............!!


----------



## exStermy (20 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma forse loro pensano di avere un passaporto speciale che li faccia entrare a pieno titolo nel Regno e non si rendono conto di essere come quei farisei che tanto criticava il Figlio dell'Uomo.
> 
> E comunque non sta né a me né a te giudicare il loro operato, vedrai che lo farà qualcun'Altro.


t'assicuro che non sarebbero destinatari delle mie critiche sul loro operato se quelle pagliacciate e prese per il culo ve le sovvenzionaste esclusivamente con i vostri soldi, ma fino a quando tra  la truffa dell'8x1000, le sovvenzioni alle scuole private, oratori, stipendi, tasse non pagate....manco l'acqua e la fogna pagano, ed altre amenita' per un totale di circa 9 miliradi di nuro all'anno io li sputtanero'...

nel medioevo i loro possedimenti erano 1/3 dell'europa ed OGGI in Italy possiedono il 25% del patrimonio immobiliare...ed 1/3 di quello romano...

grazie a chi?...ai fessi....

senza offesa...e' solo per darve na' svegliata...

ahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> t'assicuro che non sarebbero destinatari delle mie critiche sul loro operato se quelle pagliacciate e prese per il culo ve le sovvenzionaste esclusivamente con i vostri soldi, ma fino a quando tra  la truffa dell'8x1000, le sovvenzioni alle scuole private, oratori, stipendi, tasse non pagate....manco l'acqua e la fogna pagano, ed altre amenita' per un totale di circa 9 miliradi di nuro all'anno io li sputtanero'...
> 
> nel medioevo i loro possedimenti erano 1/3 dell'europa ed OGGI in Italy possiedono il 25% del patrimonio immobiliare...ed 1/3 di quello romano...
> 
> ...



Ma hai voglia di criticare, lo faccio anch'io e molto volentieri.
Quello che volevo semplicemente dire è che raccoglieranno quello che avranno seminato e a nulla varrà l'abito che portano se non verrà supportato dalle opere compiute.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma ci credo, non preoccuparti: è una visione o sogno, non ha importanza la forma, che hai vissuto in prima persona, perché non dovrei crederti?
> E poi tutte le sensazioni che ancora ora provi...
> Ma quel bimbo chi potrebbe essere? Un fratello gemello non nato...?


gemello no...e nemmeno altro fratello,non ho avuto altre gravidanze o aborti...la cosa strana è che era piu grande...
chi lo sa..un angelo custode???di mia figlia magari...


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto ma tocchiamo un argomento molto particolare...



Simy: a tutti noi viene fatto il dono della fede, Dio si fa trovare da chi lo cerca con amore e da chi desidera conoscerLo.


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Simy: a tutti noi viene fatto il dono della fede, Dio si fa trovare da chi lo cerca con amore e da chi desidera conoscerLo.


Che bello, mi ricordo quando anch'io la pensavo così... la fede l'ho smarrita da un pezzo purtroppo, ametto che a volte è una valida stampella.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Simy: a tutti noi viene fatto il dono della fede, Dio si fa trovare da chi lo cerca con amore e da chi desidera conoscerLo.


dipende....ripeto cara Diletta è un argomento in cui potremmo "scontrarci" perchè io ho una visione molto diversa dalla tua...


----------



## exStermy (20 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma hai voglia di criticare, lo faccio anch'io e molto volentieri.
> Quello che volevo semplicemente dire è che raccoglieranno quello che avranno seminato e a nulla varrà l'abito che portano se non verrà supportato dalle opere compiute.


Dile' circolava una lettera di Leone X che diceva:"Quanti vantaggi ci da' questa favola di cristo'"! riconosciuta falsa, pero' il vostro Lorenzo Valla e' stato riconosciuto come autentico falsario....

siete allo stesso livello dei boccaloni che credono ai maghi ed alle fattucchiere e dai quali solo recentemente la chiesa ha preso le distanze bollandoli come superstizione ed abuso della credulita' popolare, pero' perfino Sant'Agostino ha dovuto ammettere in qualche misura il fondamento dell'oroscopo personale oseno' metteva in crisi la cosmogonia del baraccone....

ci so' stati papi proprio astrologi ed altri che senza consulta' l'astrologo manco starnutivano, a parte quelli guerrieri e sposati con figli....

tu sei convinta che dal conclave e' uscito papa Benny perche' scelto dallo spirito santo, noi invece perche' era impicciato in USA con la storia del crimen sollicitationis e lo scandalo della pedofilia nella chiesa...

credici pure nessuno te lo vieterebbe, pero' il fatto e' che tu con la tua visione deformata condizioni anche la vita degli altri....

e mi riferisco al telepredicatore che ieri sera ha dato addosso a Cheater perche' utilizzano la scienza per partorire....infatti avete fatto modificare la legge 40 costringendo le coppie ad emigrare...

ma fatevi i cazzi vostri piuttosto e lasciate vivere gli altri come vogliono, compresi i D.I.C.O. da voi bloccati a 2 giorni dall'approvazione in aula  facendo cadere il governo Prodi mediante Mastella...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> lui chi?..il truffatore di san giovanni rotondo?


Si lui....
L'ho già invocato...
E gli ho detto...statento frate....
Strizza le palle a stermy...così la smette di rompere i coglioni...
In cambio la tua basilica non crollerà...tu sai che io ho suonato una notte intera...nella tua basilica...quindi...mio caro Pio...occhio...che non scherzo...

Liberati di quel santino prima che sia troppo tardi...altrimenti sciagura e tormenti entro nel 2012.
Sta a vedere...

E quando sarai nei guai ti dirò...
Ma dei cojon...non hai nessun guaio...è la tua dissonanza cognitiva che ti fa vedere il conto in banca in rosso...
In realtà non è così!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma forse loro pensano di avere un passaporto speciale che li faccia entrare a pieno titolo nel Regno e non si rendono conto di essere come quei farisei che tanto criticava il Figlio dell'Uomo.
> 
> E comunque non sta né a me né a te giudicare il loro operato, vedrai che lo farà qualcun'Altro.


Ma ti immagini la scena?
Dio in persona che dice a Stermy....hai visto che esistevo?
Ora ti fotto per l'eternità!:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2012)

*Io*

Io credo...ma con qualche riserva...!Vorrei che chi ha fede mi spiegasse una cosaerchè quando una cosa va bene devo ringraziare il signore e quando va male è colpa del diavolo.....perché???


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo...ma con qualche riserva...!Vorrei che chi ha fede mi spiegasse una cosaerchè quando una cosa va bene devo ringraziare il signore e quando va male *è colpa del diavolo*.....perché???


perchè lui è il cattivo! :mrgreen: e in quel caso ha vinto il male....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' circolava una lettera di Leone X che diceva:"Quanti vantaggi ci da' questa favola di cristo'"! riconosciuta falsa, pero' il vostro Lorenzo Valla e' stato riconosciuto come autentico falsario....
> 
> siete allo stesso livello dei boccaloni che credono ai maghi ed alle fattucchiere e dai quali solo recentemente la chiesa ha preso le distanze bollandoli come superstizione ed abuso della credulita' popolare, pero' perfino Sant'Agostino ha dovuto ammettere in qualche misura il fondamento dell'oroscopo personale oseno' metteva in crisi la cosmogonia del baraccone....
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
QUando la chiesa di Cristo sparirà dalla faccia della terra...mi faccio Marxista...
Ma fino a quel giorno...

[video=youtube;5bhxfrmemEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bhxfrmemEk&feature=related[/video]

Del resto non posso fottermi no?
Sta scritto che l'unico peccato che non verrà rimesso è quello di aver conosciuto la grazia...e l'averla rinnegata eh?
Dio è Spirito...
Non si può spiegare le cose dello Spirito a chi non capisce neanche quelle della carne...


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2012)

*Simy*

Eh no....troppo facile!Perchè il signore ha permesso che vincesse il diavolo?


----------



## exStermy (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si lui....
> L'ho già invocato...
> E gli ho detto...statento frate....
> Strizza le palle a stermy...così la smette di rompere i coglioni...
> ...


sei un seguace di San Tommaso?...

ihihihihihihihihihihih


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo...ma con qualche riserva...!Vorrei che chi ha fede mi spiegasse una cosaerchè quando una cosa va bene devo ringraziare il signore e quando va male è colpa del diavolo.....perché???


Sono concetti spiegati egregiamente nel film una settimana da dio con Jim Carrey...

Oscuro l'uomo ha il libero arbitrio...

Resta un grande mistero come mai l'uomo scelga di operare scientemente il bene o il male...

Mi pare ovvio che ci sia una grande lotta tra forze del bene e forze del male...no?


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh no....troppo facile!Perchè il signore ha permesso che vincesse il diavolo?


e io che ne so?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sei un seguace di San Tommaso?...
> 
> ihihihihihihihihihihih


Quale?
Sono più di uno...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh no....troppo facile!Perchè il signore ha permesso che vincesse il diavolo?


La vittoria di satana?
E dove la vedi?
Se leggi bene l'Apocalisse...vedi chi vince...alla fine eh?
San Paolo dice che il diavolo come leone ruggente va cercando chi divorare...
Ma credimi...io sono stato nelle fauci di satana...trasformandomi in carie...poi è arrivato Lothar...ed entrambi siamo stati vomitati...

Credimi...Satana ha paura del conte...
Il conte...l'uomo che ha riso in faccia a satana...e gli ha detto...hai finito di fare il cretino eh?
Vuoi la mia anima?

Eccola...ma ora saranno cazzi amari per te...eheheheeheheheh...


----------



## exStermy (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> QUando la chiesa di Cristo sparirà dalla faccia della terra...mi faccio Marxista...
> Ma fino a quel giorno...
> 
> ...


Marxismo?....

ma pensa proprio di cio' accusa roma i teologi delle liberazioni in sud america....

sara' per quello che tali preti li' stanno dalla parte dei poveri tanto che un vescovo,  Lugo e' diventato presidente del Paraguay mentre la chiesa e' sempre stata sodale con i dittatori...

pero' tranquillo, Lugo l'hanno spretato e se potessero spererebbero nella stessa fine del cardinal Romero...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Marxismo?....
> 
> ma pensa proprio di cio' accusa roma i teologi delle liberazioni in sud america....
> 
> ...


Si lo capisco...ti difendi come puoi...
Ma tu non starai nel banco dei giudici...
Al giudizio universale....

(per fortuna del genere umano)

ahahahahahahahahaahhaahahah


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Sono concetti spiegati egregiamente nel film una settimana da dio con Jim Carrey...
> 
> *Oscuro l'uomo ha il libero arbitrio...
> 
> ...


non ci posso credere:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2012)

*AH*

Ah ecco...quando si parla di cosa fatta giusta meriti al signore....in caso contrario si parla di libero arbitrio.....!!


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco...quando si parla di cosa fatta giusta meriti al signore....in caso contrario si parla di libero arbitrio.....!!


:up:

...è più facile cosi no! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2012)

Di tutta questa (inutile) polemica, mi sento di dire la mia (da ateo sia chiaro): se tutti leggessero la bibbia, sicuramente al mondo ci sarebbe meno immoralità e violenza. E' un libro difficile, ma pieno di saggezza e significati costruttivi. Questo per me è un dato di fatto. Poi si possono ricamare mille discorsi sulla discutibile utilità della chiesa (in quanto istituzione), ma quello che non sopporto è sentire la gente in giro sparlare male di tutti i religiosi (pedofili, pieni di ricchezze, ecc.), compresi i missionari che davvero vanno in giro a fare opere di bene, facendo di tutta l'erba un fascio.

ognuno creda a ciò che vuole senza rompere le balle agli altri.


----------



## free (20 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo...ma con qualche riserva...!Vorrei che chi ha fede mi spiegasse una cosaerchè quando una cosa va bene devo ringraziare il signore e quando va male è colpa del diavolo.....perché???



Oscuro sei un giansenista!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2012)

*Grazie*

Grazie troppi complimenti......!!:mrgreen:


----------



## er mannaja (20 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco...quando si parla di cosa fatta giusta meriti al signore....in caso contrario si parla di libero arbitrio.....!!


Ao! Ma ke problema c'hai?
Te sei preso qualcosa ke ti ha fatto male? Ahahaha


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2012)

*Si*

Si hai ragione.....nà scatolina intera di viagra...ieri tu madre nsè popo regolata.....!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

er mannaja ha detto:


> Ao! Ma ke problema c'hai?
> Te sei preso qualcosa ke ti ha fatto male? Ahahaha





oscuro ha detto:


> Si hai ragione.....nà scatolina intera di viagra...ieri tu madre nsè popo regolata.....!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:



cretini! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2012)

*Simy*

é la verità!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> é la verità!!!!!:rotfl:


ma niente Cialis...sei passato al viagra?


----------



## oscuro (20 Aprile 2012)

*Simy*

A simy....la mamma der mannaja mika è una facile...ti strappa i peli del sedere a morsi......al chialis ho fatto l'abitudine....ora son passato alle supposte di viagra....così unisco utile e dilettevole...!!!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Di tutta questa (inutile) polemica, mi sento di dire la mia (da ateo sia chiaro): se tutti leggessero la bibbia, sicuramente al mondo ci sarebbe meno immoralità e violenza. E' un libro difficile, ma pieno di saggezza e significati costruttivi. Questo per me è un dato di fatto. Poi si possono ricamare mille discorsi sulla discutibile utilità della chiesa (in quanto istituzione), ma quello che non sopporto è sentire la gente in giro sparlare male di tutti i religiosi (pedofili, pieni di ricchezze, ecc.), compresi i missionari che davvero vanno in giro a fare opere di bene, facendo di tutta l'erba un fascio.
> 
> ognuno creda a ciò che vuole senza rompere le balle agli altri.


Spezzo una lancia a favore dei missionari...
Guarda che per andare in missione devi avere motivazioni e preparazione altissime....
E ho da dirti una cosa...
TUtti quelli che partono poi non tornano.
Se tornano da vecchi, non riescono ad integrarsi più al nostro modo di vivere...tanto si sono immersi in tutte altre situazioni...

Sai la cosa che a me da credente...stupisce?
Per me non c'è nessunissimo problema a credere al paranormale...
I miracoli accadono.
Come accadono i fenomeni di possessione diabolica.
Tutto normale...

Ma io mi chiedo...
Come mai tantissime persone che non hanno fede, e si professano laici, poi cadono in mano di maghi, cartomanti, ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Vedi caro Kid...
Una volta i nostri veci confessori erano i psicologi gratuiti della gente no?
L'ho chiesto sai ai vecchi confessori...
Mi hanno detto....che tante persone non andavano per confessare i propri peccati, ma solo per poter raccontare a qualcuno tutto quello che avevano dentro no?

Oggi invece si pagano bei schei...per farsi ascoltare dai psicoterapeuti no?

Beh....il discorso di parlare male di tutti...è aristotelico no?

Funziona così.
Le prostitute sono donne.
Mia mogie è na donna.
Dunque mia moglie è na prostituta no?

Ma ti dico una cosa...
Dato che ehm...credimi...in tanti anni ne ho viste di cotte e di crude eh?
Se la chiesa con tutti i suoi sbagli, limiti, crimini...chi più ne ha più ne metta...dopo 2000 anni è ancora in piedi...
Uhm...un motivo ci sarà no?

Certo grandi ideali umanitari animarono i nostri eroi bolscevichi nel 1917...
Uhm...neanche al 2000 sono stati capaci ad arrivare con i loro ideali...

E nessuno è riuscito ad estirpare il cristianesimo...neanche dalla Cina.

Tu conosci...Nago?
Ivi nel 1888 nacque un tizio.
Nel 1901 arrivò al mio paese e andò in collegio.
Nel 1911 divenne sacerdote.
Nel 1914 partì per la Cina.
Nel 1952 viene espulso dalla Cina, e rimane qui da noi fino al 1961.
Era un vescovo...
Ordinato vescovo durante la guerra Cino-Nipponica...
Diocesi Hankow.
Lebbrosario di Mosimien...

Neppure Mao è riuscito a far tacere quelle voci.


----------



## Konrad (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spezzo una lancia a favore dei missionari...
> Guarda che per andare in missione devi avere motivazioni e preparazione altissime....
> E ho da dirti una cosa...
> TUtti quelli che partono poi non tornano.
> Se tornano da vecchi, non riescono ad integrarsi più al nostro modo di vivere...tanto si sono immersi in tutte altre situazioni...


Nulla da ridire sui missionari però ci sarebbe da fare una bella distinzione tra ciò che si professa di credere e ciò in cui si crede dimostrandolo con i fatti.
Per non parlare del fatto che credere in qualcosa dimostrando la propria fede non lo rende per forza reale, lo rende solo degno di rispetto (se anche coerente con l'assioma che siamo tutti uguali).



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai la cosa che a me da credente...stupisce?
> Per me non c'è nessunissimo problema a credere al paranormale...
> I miracoli accadono.
> Come accadono i fenomeni di possessione diabolica.
> ...


Disperazione, opportunità, riscatto. Un po' di tutto. Le religioni nascono dapprima come spiegazione di fenomeni fuori dal nostro controllo, poi come reazione alla paura della morte. Le superstizioni invece nascono dal desiderio di poter controllare quello che non è sotto il nostro controllo.
Ma prima di gridare "Miracolo" o "Maleficio" considera un esempio fatto da Stanislaw Lem (autore di "Solaris") nel libro "L'indagine": se metti mille soldati a sparare senza sosta al poligono e riempi la zona di mosche prima o poi ci sarà un soldato il cui proiettile, prima di toccare il bersaglio, colpirà dieci mosche. Se glielo dirai ti replicherà che è impossibile ma è solo una questione di numeri.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi caro Kid...
> Una volta i nostri veci confessori erano i psicologi gratuiti della gente no?
> L'ho chiesto sai ai vecchi confessori...
> Mi hanno detto....che tante persone non andavano per confessare i propri peccati, ma solo per poter raccontare a qualcuno tutto quello che avevano dentro no?
> Oggi invece si pagano bei schei...per farsi ascoltare dai psicoterapeuti no?


E allora? Forse i confessori aiutavano più degli psicoterapeuti? Il fatto di parlare, di mettere sotto forma di parole i nostri pensieri già ci aiuta... ma lo fa sia che sia un confessore, un amico, uno psicoterapeuta o uno specchio. La differenza sta nel fatto che lo psicoterapeuta si fa pagare (ed è molto preparato su tutto ciò che riguarda la psiche), un amico non si fa pagare (e parla per amicizia o per esperienza diretta, non per preparazione), un confessore non si fa pagare direttamente (e fa finta di avere esperienza anche in campi che non gli competono) ed uno specchio lo paghi una volta e poi non ti dice nulla se non le tue stesse parole.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti dico una cosa...
> Dato che ehm...credimi...in tanti anni ne ho viste di cotte e di crude eh?
> Se la chiesa con tutti i suoi sbagli, limiti, crimini...chi più ne ha più ne metta...dopo 2000 anni è ancora in piedi...
> Uhm...un motivo ci sarà no?


Anche la Coca-Cola sarà qui tra 2.000 anni e ne ha viste di cotte e di crude. Come il marketing si basa sulla paura (di essere l'unico pirla a non bere Coca-Cola) così la religione si basa sulla paura (che tutto finisca una volta morto).



contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo grandi ideali umanitari animarono i nostri eroi bolscevichi nel 1917...
> Uhm...neanche al 2000 sono stati capaci ad arrivare con i loro ideali...
> E nessuno è riuscito ad estirpare il cristianesimo...neanche dalla Cina.


Questo perchè l'essere umano non è un animale razionale ma timoroso. E non è un insetto. La dottrina comunista sulla carta è giustissima ma si basa su presupposti inapplicabili all'essere umano, la scimmia egoista. La religione invece, fondandosi sulla paura, attecchisce meglio. Chi te lo fa fare di sfacchinare per tutti, compresi i più deboli ed incapaci di sfacchinare a loro volta? Eppure sia comunismo che cattolicesimo lo considerano giusto no? Ma se te lo dice il comunismo ti ribelli perchè è contro la tua natura mentre se te lo dice il cattolicesimo... beh, te ne freghi coi fatti ma la facciata la conservi. Perchè la paura non è contro la tua natura, anzi. E' l'unica cosa che funziona con te, scimmia "intelligente" (e parlo dell'essere umano in generale, non di te Conte).


----------



## free (20 Aprile 2012)

veramente io ho sempre pensato che la confessione fosse un ottimo mezzo per sapere 
il sapere dà potere, non c'è dubbio
come le intercettazioni di adesso


----------



## Konrad (20 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente io ho sempre pensato che la confessione fosse un ottimo mezzo per sapere
> il sapere dà potere, non c'è dubbio
> come le intercettazioni di adesso


Mah... non credo nelle storie di "archivi" basati sulle confessioni, roba troppo da paranoici. Sicuramente ci sarà stato qualche prete che ne abusava come ci sono stati e ci sono preti che lo prendono sul serio.
Quello che non mi piace dell'idea della confessione dei cristiani è proprio il concetto del ripulirsi dal peccato, togliere i sensi di colpa con due parole.
E poi tornare per lo stesso peccato una settimana dopo.
Tanto ti assolvono no?


----------



## free (20 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Mah... non credo nelle storie di "archivi" basati sulle confessioni, roba troppo da paranoici. Sicuramente ci sarà stato qualche prete che ne abusava come ci sono stati e ci sono preti che lo prendono sul serio.
> Quello che non mi piace dell'idea della confessione dei cristiani è proprio il concetto del ripulirsi dal peccato, togliere i sensi di colpa con due parole.
> E poi tornare per lo stesso peccato una settimana dopo.
> Tanto ti assolvono no?


però...pensa ai tempi andati, quando c'erano scarsissimi mezzi d'informazione
il potere della chiesa ha resistito anche per la capacità di reperire informazioni, ed usarle

se non ti assolvono non torni, e quindi perdono una pecorella, chi glielo fa fare?


----------



## Konrad (20 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> però...pensa ai tempi andati, quando c'erano scarsissimi mezzi d'informazione
> il potere della chiesa ha resistito anche per la capacità di reperire informazioni, ed usarle
> se non ti assolvono non torni, e quindi perdono una pecorella, chi glielo fa fare?


Ma infatti non sto dicendo che l'assoluzione è sbagliata per la religione, la considero sbagliata (nelle sue modalità) ai fini della crescita umana.


----------



## exStermy (20 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente io ho sempre pensato che la confessione fosse un ottimo mezzo per sapere
> il sapere dà potere, non c'è dubbio
> come le intercettazioni di adesso


Infatti hai sempre pensato bene.

La chiesa ha sempre fatto un uso politico della confessione e se aggiungi anche che fino a pochi decenni fa, con l’analfabetismo dilagante andavi dal prete pure per farti leggere o scrivere le lettere, il controllo e la manipolazione delle masse era totale..


----------



## free (20 Aprile 2012)

comunque, per stare in topic...
ma anche a voi l'imu sembra un'esperienza paranormale?:mrgreen:
assieme a tutto l'unico


----------



## Skizzofern (20 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> comunque, per stare in topic...
> ma anche a voi l'imu sembra un'esperienza paranormale?:mrgreen:
> assieme a tutto l'unico


----------



## Diletta (20 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Dile' circolava una lettera di Leone X che diceva:"Quanti vantaggi ci da' questa favola di cristo'"! riconosciuta falsa, pero' il vostro Lorenzo Valla e' stato riconosciuto come autentico falsario....
> 
> siete allo stesso livello dei boccaloni che credono ai maghi ed alle fattucchiere e dai quali solo recentemente la chiesa ha preso le distanze bollandoli come superstizione ed abuso della credulita' popolare, pero' perfino Sant'Agostino ha dovuto ammettere in qualche misura il fondamento dell'oroscopo personale oseno' metteva in crisi la cosmogonia del baraccone....
> 
> ...



Stermì, mi sembri un po' troppo infervorato su queste questioni...calmino, dai!
Prima cosa: non sono una boccalona e non condiziono nessuna vita a nessuno. E perché mai dovrei e come farei poi? Mi hai per caso visto a fare la predicatrice? 
Ma chi è poi il telepredicatore che ha dato addosso a Cheater???
Ma io non ne so niente, ma ora mi hai anche messo la curiosità...

Io non sono ferrata come te sulle questioni storico-politiche, ma ti posso anche dire che non me ne frega una mazza non essendo il mio campo.
Io non voglio difendere ad oltranza la Chiesa di Roma, che ha tante colpe e crimini sulla coscienza, ma la Chiesa è fatta da uomini e con questo ho detto tutto.
Dio riconoscerà i puri di cuore sia all'interno della sua Chiesa che fra i non convertiti, poiché la Sua novella è per tutti ed è questo che la rende splendida.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Nulla da ridire sui missionari però ci sarebbe da fare una bella distinzione tra ciò che si professa di credere e ciò in cui si crede dimostrandolo con i fatti.
> Per non parlare del fatto che credere in qualcosa dimostrando la propria fede non lo rende per forza reale, lo rende solo degno di rispetto (se anche coerente con l'assioma che siamo tutti uguali).
> 
> 
> ...


La Coca cola...non ha fatto fortuna a scapito di un altro nome che è sparito?
Eppure sai la prima definizione di comunismo l'ho trovata proprio negli Atti degli Apostoli.Al capitolo secondo.
I primi cristiani si radunarono in comunità dove vivevano insieme e mettevano in comune tutto quello che possedevano. Vendevano le loro proprietà e i loro benie distribuivano i soldi fra tutti, secondo le necessità di ciascuno.

Sbagli comunque su una cosa...
Sono il primo a dirti, che proprio, l'atteggiamento basato sulla paura, ha allontanato i fedeli dalla chiesa.
Sono il primo a dirti, che veniamo da una religiosità basata su un Dio che è lì' con lo schioppone che ti vede mentre ti fai na sega.

Di fatto vedi, la gente, ha visto che a disertare la messa, non piove in testa il fulmine di Zeus no?

Credimi il Concilio Vaticano Secondo, è stata una svolta epocale, per tutto il contenuto della nostra fede.
Ma i frutti o i disastri di questa operazione devono ancora maturare.

Ma se leggi il Vangelo, la prima cosa che dice Cristo è che è venuto per liberare da quel concetto di paura.

Poi apri uno squarcio incredibile.
Vero...verissimo...

La fede cristiana si basa sulla testimonianza.
La fede senza le opere è sterile.

Cioè Cristo dice, da come vi amerete, vi riconosceranno...

Sono il primo a dirti...a nemo ben...
Lo so...sai...qua i nostri cristianoni veneti...
In ciesa sempre in prima fila, poi fora dalla chiesa a giocar le carte al bar e giù porchi e besteme.

Insomma per fortuna dio è uno di bocca buona che accetta tutto e tutti...

Se dio avesse la testa di Stermy...
Il paradiso sarebbe vuoto no?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> veramente io ho sempre pensato che la confessione fosse un ottimo mezzo per sapere
> il sapere dà potere, non c'è dubbio
> come le intercettazioni di adesso


non lo so sai...
Perchè il confessore ha l'obbligo del segreto.
La confessione è na roba fatta così: 
Ti accorgi di aver fatto un peccato.
Te ne penti.
Provi dolore per quello che hai fatto.
Ti confessi, ricevi l'assoluzione e la confessione è valida solo se vuoi riparare al male commesso e vuoi cambiare certi propositi di vita...

Mi spiace, eh...
Molti credenti non sanno che andare in confessionale dicendo...la combino e dopo basta confessarse...ehm...il sacramento non è valido no?

Posso dirti comunque che siamo passati da una chiesa in cui confessarsi era obbligatorio e il confessore aveva l'obbligo di farti un sacco di domande, a una chiesa in cui...scegli tu in coscienza se entrare o meno in confessionale...

Tutto è partito da questo nel Vangelo...
A chi rimetterete i peccati saranno rimessi, a chi non li rimetterete saranno non rimessi...

Ma ogni buon cristiano...confida sempre nella Misericordia Divina.
O no?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Mah... non credo nelle storie di "archivi" basati sulle confessioni, roba troppo da paranoici. Sicuramente ci sarà stato qualche prete che ne abusava come ci sono stati e ci sono preti che lo prendono sul serio.
> Quello che non mi piace dell'idea della confessione dei cristiani è proprio il concetto del ripulirsi dal peccato, togliere i sensi di colpa con due parole.
> E poi tornare per lo stesso peccato una settimana dopo.
> Tanto ti assolvono no?


Bravo.
Ma la chiesa dice chiaramente che così la confessione è nulla.
Meglio un peccatore sciallo, che un peccatore falsamente pentito. No?

Nel mio ambiente ho sempre visto che confessano tantissimo.
Ho sempre visto che sotto natale o pasqua, si beccano anche otto ore di confessionale.
Ho sempre visto i miei frati uscire molto provati da questa esperienza.
Uno una volta è uscito dal confessionale imprecando...per fortuna che noi frati viviamo fuori dal mondo...per fortuna.

So per certo che è la parte più diciamo, meno ambita, del ministero sacerdotale...

Poi ovvio anche in quel mondo lì ci sono delle belle corbellerie...no?

Della serie...Padre si è vero che ho bestemmiato, ma è colpa di quel mio amico là che mi fa sempre arrabbiare...


----------



## free (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> non lo so sai...
> Perchè *il confessore ha l'obbligo del segreto.*
> La confessione è na roba fatta così:
> Ti accorgi di aver fatto un peccato.
> ...


sì ha l'obbligo, ne ha tanti di obblighi e poi vedi che fanno, quello che gli pare!
ora non so, ma ammetterai che per 2000 anni in questo modo hanno saputo tutto di tutti!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo.
> Ma la chiesa dice chiaramente che così la confessione è nulla.
> Meglio un peccatore sciallo, che un peccatore falsamente pentito. No?
> 
> ...


brrrrrr Conte se mi beccano altro che 8ore.....


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì ha l'obbligo, ne ha tanti di obblighi e poi vedi che fanno, quello che gli pare!
> ora non so, ma ammetterai che per 2000 anni in questo modo hanno saputo tutto di tutti!


:yes:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> però...pensa ai tempi andati, quando c'erano scarsissimi mezzi d'informazione
> il potere della chiesa ha resistito anche per la capacità di reperire informazioni, ed usarle
> 
> se non ti assolvono non torni, e quindi perdono una pecorella, chi glielo fa fare?


Mia cara il vero potere della chiesa nei tempi andati...era...era...era...L'istruzione.
Mio padre stesso mi raccontava che ai suoi tempi, solo i migliori del paese, accedevano alle medie parrocchiali.
Gli altri si fermavano alla quinta elementare.

Poi almeno nei nostri paesi, tutti andavano in chiesa...guai altrimenti...e ovvio potevano inculcarti quello che volevano...ho reperito di quelle cose dai vecchi preti...da morir dal ridere...Non andate cari fratelli in quella contrada...che là anche le galline sono putane...e non andate su per quell'altra...perchè là ci sta il convo dei comunisti miscredenti...

Ohi...na volta tutto era peccato eh?


Allora 3 erano i grandi peccati: Apostasia, Adulterio, Omicidio.
Apostasia...Guai a chi manca alle funzioni e alla messa.
Adulterio: Tutto era adulterio...hai guardato uno? Adulterio.
Omicidio: Pare che un tempo gli episodi di violenza fossero più frequenti...

In un libro del 1902 ho trovato tra i vari peccati...
1) Hai picchiato troppo duramente tua moglie?
2) L'hai percossa ingiustamente?

Insomma esistevano questi prontuari come di delitti e pene...

Ovvio che i nostri preti...eheheheeheh...attraverso al confessionale...potevano dire...Marieta ocio che to mario sta diventando un bruto comunista...e i comunisti uccidono i bambini eh? Per farne i saponi...

Ovvio quello che diceva il prete era verità!

Tu non sai quanto la chiesa ha odiato...lei la televisione! 

Ovvio la rai trasmette anche la santa messa eh?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Infatti hai sempre pensato bene.
> 
> La chiesa ha sempre fatto un uso politico della confessione e se aggiungi anche che fino a pochi decenni fa, con l’analfabetismo dilagante andavi dal prete pure per farti leggere o scrivere le lettere, il controllo e la manipolazione delle masse era totale..


Si...su questo sono d'accordo...
Ma l'alternativa era il sapere laico?
Eh?

Chi era una spina nel fianco per Cavour?
Le masse contadine del sud Italia...

O quel pretino là...DOn Bosco...che si occupava di togliere i ragazzi dalle strade? Eh?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Stermì, mi sembri un po' troppo infervorato su queste questioni...calmino, dai!
> Prima cosa: non sono una boccalona e non condiziono nessuna vita a nessuno. E perché mai dovrei e come farei poi? Mi hai per caso visto a fare la predicatrice?
> Ma chi è poi il telepredicatore che ha dato addosso a Cheater???
> Ma io non ne so niente, ma ora mi hai anche messo la curiosità...
> ...


Si bellissimo il casin tra San Pietro e San Paolo su certe diatribe...poi dicono Dio non fa nessuna distinzione tra uomo e uomo...
QUesto è il gran casin rispetto all'ebraismo...
Basta popolo eletto...
Ogni uomo è figlio di Dio, e tutti gli uomini son fratelli...

Ma dei che Stermy è pregno di mentalità obsolete no?
Ha paura del potere di questi pretastri...pensa se parte na maledizione da uno di loro...
Poi gli affari vanno male eh?

Anche in questo nella pratica popolare...assistiamo che la religiosità del sud Italia è più improntata al fatalismo e alla superstizione...

Sono bellissime certe processioni di Madonne e Santi...
Poi basta guardare certi riti come quello del sangue di San Gennaro no?

Cioè non temono dio...ma temono che il demonio venga di notte a strizzar loro le palle eh?
Per cui l'immaginetta e santini non si toccano no?

Infatti vedrai che per suo cognato arriverà a fare la novena a Santa Rita...no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brrrrrr Conte se mi beccano altro che 8ore.....


Sai che ho beccato un articolo della Stampa su padre Stefano?
Dice...Il frate che sapeva parlare ai sessantottini...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche io ho pensato a questo...
> anche perchè...prima che io restassi incinta...il mese prima esattamente(pelle d'oca al max)
> in piena notte vidi o sognai...(credo sognai anche se stavolta non mi accorsi della diff)un ragazzino...poteva avere 9 10 anni al max....biondo bello come il sole..mi sveglia mi tende la mano e mi dice..vieni con me...io volgo lo sguardo verso mio marito che stava dormendo e vado...mi porta in una specie di paradiso credo..dove c'erano tantissimo bambini...io cercavo un figlio in quel periodo...a dire il vero lo cercavamo da quasi 2 anni..ma non arrivava...io al bimbo gli dissi.."perchè mi hai portata qui....???non credi io stia soffrendo abbastanza..??vedere tutte queste creature secondo te non mi fa male???..e mentre parlo..giuro..è vero...ti prego credimi...(sono commossa metre scrivo)una bimbetta mi tira il pantalone del pigiama...e mi dice "mamma che aspetti a farmi venire giu???io piansi piansi tanto...lei mi disse non preoccuparti..sai io ho voglia di stare con te perchè i bimbi che sono qui tra un po se ne vanno e rimango sola...i bimbi in questione erano 2 maschietti figli di due amiche mie che tra qualche mese sarebbero nati(2 maschi...le mamme ancora non conoscevano il sesso...)..prima di andare via pero chiesi a questa bimba...che ho dimenticato di dire..ugugale uguale a mia figlia com'è ora..le stesse espressioni..tutto...le chiedochi è quel bambino...leo risponde..."mio fratello"...
> io sono rimasta incinta il mese stesso fu una sorpresa...credevo fosse un mascio..perche il bimbo era piu grande...e invece è nata lei....la mia vita..ma continuo a pensare a quel bimbo..che sia lui quella presenza...???


Appena rimasta incinta di mio figlio(non lo sapevo ancora), l'ho sognato... identico a come è diventato a 7/8 anni.
E lui ha dei tratti somatici... che io non ho, e neppure mio marito, eredità di bisnonni. Alcuni mesi dopo la sua nascita, sognai una bambina... quando andai a fare la seconda ecografia il medico chiese se volevamo sapere il sesso e io gli dissi: dottore, so già che è una femmina, so anche il colore dei capelli. Ma non credo ci sia nulla di paranormale, credo che una parte del mio cervello abbia decodificato il loro dna e mandato un'immagine al subconscio. Stessa cosa con la sensazione delle 'presenze': le ho anche io, ma sono sicura che siano proiezioni della mia mente, il mio inconscio quando sono in condizioni di stress riesce a fare cose incredibili... a darmi la seconda vista... che altro non è che la capacità di elaborare un grande numero di informazioni, di cui non sempre ho coscienza, e permettermi di fare previsioni corrette. Nel mio caso, eh? Ognuno secondo me deve credere in ciò che lo rende sereno...


----------



## geko (20 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appena rimasta incinta di mio figlio(non lo sapevo ancora), l'ho sognato... identico a come è diventato a 7/8 anni.
> E lui ha dei tratti somatici... che io non ho, e neppure mio marito, eredità di bisnonni. Alcuni mesi dopo la sua nascita, sognai una bambina... quando andai a fare la seconda ecografia il medico chiese se volevamo sapere il sesso e io gli dissi: dottore, so già che è una femmina, so anche il colore dei capelli. Ma non credo ci sia nulla di paranormale, credo che una parte del mio cervello abbia decodificato il loro dna e mandato un'immagine al subconscio. Stessa cosa con la sensazione delle 'presenze': le ho anche io, ma sono sicura che siano proiezioni della mia mente, il mio inconscio quando sono in condizioni di stress riesce a fare cose incredibili... a darmi la seconda vista... che altro non è che la capacità di elaborare un grande numero di informazioni, di cui non sempre ho coscienza, e permettermi di fare previsioni corrette. Nel mio caso, eh? Ognuno secondo me deve credere in ciò che lo rende sereno...


Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa.

Premetto di avere un'idea ben precisa di tutte queste cose, che nel corso degli anni non è mai cambiata. Credo solo in ciò che posso vedere, toccare, razionalizzare, spiegare.
Di conseguenza non credo in dio, non credo negli oroscopi, cartomanti, fantasmi, fenomeni paranormali di ogni genere e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Chiamatelo pure nichilismo cosmico. :mrgreen:

Comunque da bambino c'era un sogno ricorrente che ricordo ancora molto bene. Ero in un cortile enorme (forse di un riformatorio) e giocavo con un pallone. Ad un certo punto arriva un signore elegante, si avvicina sorridendo e mi fa "Tranquillo, non spaventarti. Sono venuto a dirti che purtroppo quando sarai come me, morirai". 
L'altro giorno l'ho raccontato ad una mia amica e lei mi ha chiesto "ma il signore eri sempre tu?". Beh... devo essere sincero: non ricordo la faccia del signore, a 10 anni mica sapevo come sarei diventato da grande... Io lo vedevo grande ma non vecchio (ma per i bambini tutti gli adulti sono "i grandi", no?) però aveva la barba, in effetti poteva benissimo avere più o meno la mia età.  Insomma 'sta cosa mi ha fatto venire un po' di paranoie... quasi quasi mi taglio la barba... si sa mai. :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa.
> 
> Premetto di avere un'idea ben precisa di tutte queste cose, che nel corso degli anni non è mai cambiata. Credo solo in ciò che posso vedere, toccare, razionalizzare, spiegare.
> Di conseguenza non credo in dio, non credo negli oroscopi, cartomanti, fantasmi, fenomeni paranormali di ogni genere e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Chiamatelo pure nichilismo cosmico. :mrgreen:
> ...


Una volta ero al meeting di Rimini.
Avevo sedici anni, e con me c'era una che avevo conosciuto là.
C'erano i mandala dei buddisti.
Ebbene lei davanti a sti cosi si ipnotizzava e li vedeva girare, per cui intervenne il monaco a svegliarla.
Sta ragazza poi aveva un'altra caratteristica se ti mettevi dietro di lei difronte ad uno specchio lei ti vedeva invecchiare.
Mi disse che l'unica persona con cui funzionava era sua madre.
L'anno dopo sua madre morì a 44 anni.

La mia morosa romagnola, quella che è morta, sognava spesso di pugnali che scendevano dal cielo, e mi dice che sti pugnali la colpivano solo ai polsi.

Non ho mai capito una cosa di lei...non si poteva toccarle i polsi...urlava...essi erano molto stretti rispetto le mani.

Altresì aveva condotto tutto uno studio sugli alchimisti medioevali, aveva il potere di aprire le finestre...
Io appoggiavo la finestra senza chiudere con il chiavistello...e lei evocava le folate di vento.

Mi ha salvato la vita.
Stiamo tornando dalla Germania.
Io avevo fatto concerton a Rothenburg.
Le dico...è presto ci fermiamo a Bolzano per una pizza.
Passiamo il brennero.

Nell'autostrada non c'era nessuno.
Ad un certo punto si irrigidisce tutta sul sedile e dice...frena frena frenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Ok freeno e mi fermo sulla corsia di emergenza e mi dico...sarà un'altra delle sue corbellerie...
Ci sorpassa una bmw bianca...e la vediamo fare un testacoda e smaltarsi sul guardarail...e così le auto dopo...

Ohi c'era una lastra di ghiaccio...no?

Lei era sensitiva con le cose dell'atmosfere...

Poi si mise a giocare con i rametti e scoperse di essere rabdomante...

Quando si ammalò...ogni notte sognava che le morivano i bambini dentro...era come impazzita...
Ok vai dal medico no?
Il medico le prescrive le analisi...
E li poi ci fu il tracollo.
Sapeva scrivere al contrario ed era una maniaca di tutte le cose che riguardavano l'esoterismo.

Per il resto aveva la dolcezza e la gentilezza della nostra Nausicaa.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una volta ero al meeting di Rimini.
> Avevo sedici anni, e con me c'era una che avevo conosciuto là.
> C'erano i mandala dei buddisti.
> Ebbene lei davanti a sti cosi si ipnotizzava e li vedeva girare, per cui intervenne il monaco a svegliarla.
> ...



la prossima settimana dovrei vedere una conoscenza di chat..mediun e sensitiva,,oltre  che zoccola...sai che dopo due righe di chat,mi descritto perfettamente,,,incredibile..sembrava mi conoscess da sempre..sono molto curioso.Io adoro i misteri


----------



## Buscopann (22 Aprile 2012)

stellacadente ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! è incredibile come ultimamente mi capita spesso di sentir parlare persone che dicono di aver avuto esperienze che definire "strane" è poco, tipo vedere "qualcuno" in casa:unhappy:.......a qualcuno di voi è mai capitato qualcosa di inspiegabile? a me fin'ora per fortuna no...ma se dovesse capitare spero di trovarmi in salotto qualche pezzo grosso del passato....magari Freud...visto mai che mi risolve tutta una serie di problemi!!!! :mrgreen:


Io più invecchio e meno credo a eventuali Dei, fantasmi, ectoplasmi e robe varie, che a mio avviso vengono alimentate un po' dall'ignoranza e molto dalla superstizione.
Per il rsto Quoto Kid: vedere l'Inter fare il triplete è stato il fenomeno più inspiegabile dell'Universo e personalmente anche il più sofferto visto che son gobbo. Anche Berlusconi Presidente del Consiglio però merita di essere citato tra i fenomeni paranormali. Sembra uno di quei titoli dei fumetti di Topolino...che ne so..Paperino Astronauta! 

Buscopann


----------



## contepinceton (22 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io più invecchio e meno credo a eventuali Dei, fantasmi, ectoplasmi e robe varie, che a mio avviso vengono alimentate un po' dall'ignoranza e molto dalla superstizione.
> Per il rsto Quoto Kid: vedere l'Inter fare il triplete è stato il fenomeno più inspiegabile dell'Universo e personalmente anche il più sofferto visto che son gobbo. Anche Berlusconi Presidente del Consiglio però merita di essere citato tra i fenomeni paranormali. Sembra uno di quei titoli dei fumetti di Topolino...che ne so..Paperino Astronauta!
> 
> Buscopann


Parenormale...ma badaben badaben badaben è....normale...
Drive in!


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io più invecchio e meno credo a eventuali Dei, fantasmi, ectoplasmi e robe varie, che a mio avviso vengono alimentate un po' dall'ignoranza e molto dalla superstizione.
> Per il rsto Quoto Kid: vedere l'Inter fare il triplete è stato il fenomeno più inspiegabile dell'Universo e personalmente anche il più sofferto visto che son gobbo. Anche Berlusconi Presidente del Consiglio però merita di essere citato tra i fenomeni paranormali. Sembra uno di quei titoli dei fumetti di Topolino...che ne so..Paperino Astronauta!
> 
> Buscopann



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

